# Vince McMahon wanted to fight Dana White at WrestleMania or in the UFC



## onip69 (Oct 14, 2012)

> UFC boss Dana White talks about the time WWE CEO Vince McMahon once challenged him to a fight inside the UFC's Octagon or the WWE's yearly pay-per-view (PPV) extravaganza WrestleMania.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.mmamania.com/2013/3/16/4...o-fight-dana-white-at-wrestlemania-or-ufc-mma


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I wouldn't watch a fight in the UFC(ok I would) but I'd pay top dollar to see White vs McMahon at Wrestlemania.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Vince via third round sharpshooter.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

They'd fail every drug test.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

book it Hershel Walker vs McMahon


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Dana is right, Vince may be a big guy (steroids), but the guy is 67 years old. (thank you google) Dana has an amateur boxing background which may not be a lot, but he knows how to throw a punch. A 67 year old guy like Vince shouldn't be taking real punches at his age. I respect what he has done in the entertainment industry, but the guy might have a heart attack. I'd say Dana would win comfortably.

On the other hand, it would be hilarious to see that match at wrestlemania, as long as it's not too strenuous. It may be fake, but those guys do take risks and must have excellent conditioning considering the duration of some matches and what they do.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Well we also know Dana's got a bum ear so McMahon who just had hip surgery has a nice target.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Good point, Mcmahon by Mac Stunner.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Vince is pretty damn yoked up for his age. Dana started lifting weights too in the mid to late 2000's. Would have been pretty damn entertaining. Affliction promoter fought in the cage which I thought was ballsy!


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Shane McMahon v Randy Couture in a No Holds Barred Match. Shane could bump around like a nutter off of 60 foot rigs etc


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I just realized Vince and Seagal are near to the same age.

Let them duke it out.

Gene LeBell can have dibs on the winner.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Vince via peoples elbow.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Dana wins after Brock Lesnar interferes and hits McMahon with an F5.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Ladder match. Winner gets both companies. Lesnar can be the special guest referee.

But seriously, could this be any more weird or random?


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...LOL! Ridiculous! I hear Dana has pretty good hands from his past Boxing training. He would put Vince to sleep in the 1st rd. Vince is an old guy who hasn't a clue what a 4 oz. glove feels like when you get rocked, dropped and finished. I bet Dana would get a clean KO on McMahon in the first rd...


----------



## Silva 1 (Nov 17, 2008)

Vince is sorta a hypocrite here. When Bischoff challenged him to a match in WCW Vince said that's a stupidest idea he had ever heard. But if the fight were to happen Vince wins after a Shane "O" Mac interference.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

In the Wrestlemania setting I would watch this so hard...and I don't watch professional wrestling at all.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Nick_V03 said:


> Dana is right, Vince may be a big guy (steroids), but the guy is 67 years old. (thank you google) *Dana has an amateur boxing background* which may not be a lot, but he knows how to throw a punch. A 67 year old guy like Vince shouldn't be taking real punches at his age. I respect what he has done in the entertainment industry, but the guy might have a heart attack. I'd say Dana would win comfortably.
> 
> On the other hand, it would be hilarious to see that match at wrestlemania, as long as it's not too strenuous. It may be fake, but those guys do take risks and must have excellent conditioning considering the duration of some matches and what they do.


No he does not...

He was a boxercise instructor but thats it.


----------



## buddyface (Oct 9, 2008)

Big fan of Dana for that reason when i saw this photo I could only think


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> They'd fail every drug test.


They'd fail the pre-drug-test drug test, FFS.


----------



## halifaxdonair (Aug 27, 2011)

of course a heavyweight like vince wants to fight a light heavyweight like dana. why would anyone want to see something so unfair?! Vince should pick on someone his own size, like cain. or kane.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 9, 2011)

I'd totally pay to see a fight between the two. It'd be so ******* fun!


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

That would be great how could anyone not want to see that


----------

